# Achat Ipad ou Ipod Touch.



## Vladimok (5 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'aurai besoin d'un conseil.
Je possède un vieux iPod Touch que j'ai reussi à vendre 100 euros, pour me racheter autre chose.
J'hesite entre le dernier iPod touch, ou iPad 3 quand il sera sorti.

Quel est réellement l'interet de l'iPad ? Que fait-on de plus qu'avec un iPod touch ?

Je précise que l'un ou l'autre ne sorte pas de la maison (Pas envie de casse ou de vol).
Je trouve également l'iPad encombrant (Es une fausse idée)

Merci de m'apporté vos conseils.

PS: Je possède déjà un iMac et un Macbook Pro


----------



## ciradis (5 Février 2012)

Bonjour

 mon avis perso et n'engage que moi

 un IPad qui sort pas de la maison tu peux regarder des films dans ton lit , (nettement mieux que sur IPod touch) tu peu aussi le transformer en radio réveil , tu peux lire des livres , des journaux , des fichiers pdf  (moins pratiques sur un IPod )  
 après ça dépend de ce que tu fait comme activités ... mon fils par exemple s'en sert pour son solfège ...moi je m'en sert comme télécommande pour home cinéma et apple tv , ...Skype aussi ...et plus encor

  pour moi le choix est vite fait :rateau:
Voilà
 Cordialement


----------



## Vladimok (5 Février 2012)

Piloter un Home cinema ? Comment fait-on ?


----------



## ciradis (5 Février 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Piloter un Home cinema ? Comment fait-on ?



 j'ai un ampli Pioneer VSX-921 , il gère l'Airplay ....et Pioneer a mis à disposition une application "IControlAV2" sur l'app Store .... tu peux gerer les entrées (4 HDMI ) ...le volume ... le réglage du son avancé aussi .... gérer les radio sur internet , et franchement sur l'IPad c'est nettement plus pratique que sur la télécommande de l'ampli même.

Cordialement


----------



## Vladimok (11 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

N'ayant eu que très peu de réponse, je relance mon sujet, formulé différemment:

Donc:

J'aurai besoin d'un conseil.
Je viens de vendre mon vieille iPod Touch pour me racheter soit le dernier iPad ou le dernier iPod touch.

Je possède déjà un iMac et le dernier Macbook Pro qui me sert d'ordinateur d'appoint à la maison.

Je précise que le macbook et (l'ipad ou l'ipod) ne sorte pas de la maison (Pas envie de casse ou de vol).

Sachant que je possède déjà un Macbook, quel serait l'intérêt d'acheté un iPad ?
Je crains que l'achat d'un iPad rentre en conflit d'utilisation avec le Macbook.

Merci de m'apporté vos conseils.


----------



## Vladimok (11 Mars 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Bonsoir. Tu ne nous dis pas ce que tu faisais avec ton iPod Touch. Or, c'est important pour te conseiller.



Je m'en servais pour la prise rapide d'email le matin avant de partir au boulot, quelques jeux (pas accros) et musique via itunes


----------



## Vladimok (11 Mars 2012)

Je n'ai pas d'iphone.

Mais je ne suis pas certain que le choix d'un iPad soit judicieux par rapport au macbook que je possède.


----------



## CBi (12 Mars 2012)

ciradis a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> mon avis perso et n'engage que moi
> 
> un IPad qui sort pas de la maison



C'est exactement ça. Un iPad c'est tout le confort pour jeter un oeil sur le web, lire un bouquin, contrôler sa chaîne HiFi, jouer à un jeu vidéo, regarder des photos en famille, faire une vidéo Facetime avec la tata qui habite en Australie... Bref tout ce qu'on peut faire avec un objet qu'on laisse traîner sur la table du salon et/ou sa table de nuit et qui est toujours prêt à démarrer.

Le iPod, c'est certes tout ça, mais dans sa poche quand on se balade, plutôt que chez soi sur son sofa.


----------



## Lefenmac (12 Mars 2012)

C'est fou de ne pas savoir soi-même ce qui est le plus adapté à ses propres besoins... Que ce soit entre 2 processeurs ou tailles de mémoire je comprends mais là entre un truc de poche et une tablette.... c'est hallucinant, j'espère que le jour où il sera grand il n'ira pas demander s'il doit épouser Marc ou Sandrine et quelles sont les différences entre les deux....


----------



## Vladimok (12 Mars 2012)

Lefenmac a dit:


> C'est fou de ne pas savoir soi-même ce qui est le plus adapté à ses propres besoins... Que ce soit entre 2 processeurs ou tailles de mémoire je comprends mais là entre un truc de poche et une tablette.... c'est hallucinant, j'espère que le jour où il sera grand il n'ira pas demander s'il doit épouser Marc ou Sandrine et quelles sont les différences entre les deux....



Cela est bien dommage que ce genre de quidam vienne plombé le sujet ! ! !
Heureusement que je n'ai pas attendu les conseils de monsieur pour réussir ma vie familiale !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h35 ----------

Donc pour vous le choix serait plus pour l'ipad ....


----------



## iDanGener (12 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
À lire votre message, j'ai l'impression que vous n'avez besoin ni de l'un ni de l'autre; cependant, si vous cherchez une raison pour justifier l'achat de l'iPad, il y a le logiciel Bento (que l'on doit acheter en plus, mais c'est pas très cher), 
Pour vous faire une idée, si vous ne connaissez pas :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwsgwfL9QcA


Daniel

Voir aussi : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dVzDiX79Bc&feature=related


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2012)

Perso, je prendrais l'iPad. Mais c'est aussi parce que j'ai un iPhone.

En gros, l'iPad est plus confortable et est transportable aussi facilement qu'un cahier. Ce n'est pas spécialement encombrants, mais ne loge pas dans une poche. Du coup, j'utilise mon iPad pour plein de choses. Aussi bien pour le travail que pour jouer ou naviguer. Par contre, habituellement, je n'ai aucune musique dessus, c'est trop gros. Quand je pars en déplacement, je peux en mettre certaines en fonction des événements. C'est pratique et cela me permet d'avoir un fond sonore. Par contre, j'ai l'application radioFrance pour écouter les infos à l'hôtel par exemple.

Pour regarder des films, c'est le top par contre. Je ne me sers plus de mon iPhone pour ça.


----------



## Vladimok (13 Mars 2012)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses.

Désolé aussi pour le désagrément qui c'est produit à un moment dans le forum par une certaine personne.

Bien que je me pose encore des questions sur le choix, je vois que la sagesse serait de prendre l'iPad.

Je par au boulot, je reviens ce soir pour voir si il y a d'autres réponses.

Bonne journée


----------



## Tosay (13 Mars 2012)

Pour moi, si tu choisis un iPod ça serait que pour l'MP3 aux écouteurs.

Pour *TOUT* le reste (surf, jeux, mails...) je te conseil un iPad

Perso, j'ai un ipod un iphone et un ipad. Je me sert de mon iphone comme téléphone , de mon ipod comme MP3 ( grosse mémoire) et de mon Ipad pour surfer quand je suis chez moi

Après, la question que je me pose est :" si tu as déjà un MacBook , te faut-il réellement un ipad ?


----------



## Vladimok (13 Mars 2012)

Tosay a dit:


> Après, la question que je me pose est :" si tu as déjà un MacBook , te faut-il réellement un ipad ?



Et c'était une de mes question première.


----------

